# franquia



## Element

Alguem sobe o que significa fraquia?

Pesquisei no diccionario e nao logro dar.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Element, penso que a palavra que você quer é franquia.

franquia - (Economia) Sistema pelo qual empresa detentora de uma marca registrada, processo patenteado de produção ou direitos similares concede a outras empresas (em geral de menor porte) licença de utilização dessas marcas ou processos, sob certas condições. = franchise (Aurélio)

Por favor, dê-nos o contexto onde se encontra a palavra.

edit: caso seja no sentido acima, aqui vai um artigo em espanhol.


----------



## Element

Gracias Vanda :d

A frase

Depósito de garantia de franquia de R$ 800 ,00 no cartão,

e isso ejejeje.

Voce sempre esta disposta ajudar-me

Muito obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Viu a falta que faz um contexto? Não tem nada a ver com a franquia que mencionei acima.   

franquia =  Isenção de certos deveres, impostos ou pagamentos


----------



## Tomby

A franquia é o preço do porte postal de um envio (carta, pacote, etc.). Em Espanha existem (ou existiam) uns afixes nas agências dos Correios que anunciavam "envelopes pré-franqueados" [entre Espanha e Portugal] que significavam que no preço do envelope estava incluído o peso ou conteúdo do objecto a enviar entre ambos países. 
Espero que sirva esta informação.


----------



## aquiles10

Pode se referir ao preço mensual de um plano de telefonía móvel? Neste caso: "um desconto que pode chegar à isenção total da franquia".


----------



## Pilar Obón

En México la franquia se traduce como "franquicia". Es cuando compras el derecho (franquicia) de poner determinado negocio, por ejemplo un café Starbucks, a las oficinas principales.


----------



## Mangato

Franquicia, tambieén tiene otro sentido. Por ejemplo en los seguros.  Los hay con franquicia y sin franquicia en los primeros la franquicia es aquella cantidad que está exenta de pagar la compañia  de seguros en una indemnización.  Si por ejemplo,  el importe de los daños de cualquier siniestro es de 500 y existe en la póliza una cláusula de franquicia de 100, la compañía de seguros solo pagará 400. Corresponde con la exención de deberes o pagos que indicó Vanda


----------



## Charo Troncoso

tengo un contrato de seguros en el que uno de los subtítulos dice "DEDUCIBLE" y al parecer lo usan como franquicia.
Es posible eso?
Lo puedo traducir al portugues como "franquia"?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Vanda

Não, charo. Deducible quer dizer simplesmente deduzível.
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/deducible


----------



## Charo Troncoso

muchas gracias Wanda!
Es que en la forma como aparece pareciera ser la "franquia" ya que es un párrafo que habla de un mínimo sobre el que el seguro empieza a pagar.

Bueno, gracias!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Charo Troncoso said:


> muchas gracias Wanda!
> Es que en la forma como aparece pareciera ser la "franquia" ya que es un párrafo que habla de un mínimo sobre el que el seguro empieza a pagar.
> 
> Bueno, gracias!


Es posible que lo sea si el deductible es el valor que el segurado tiene que abonar del valor de un siniestro. Ese es el sentido de la "franquia" de un seguro: un "castigo económico" al segurado por motivo de un siniestro.


----------



## Charo Troncoso

muchas gracias WhoSoyEu!
realmente da la impresión que es así como lo están usando.
Este contrato viene de España.
Quizás allí se usa deductible como franquía y yo no lo había visto antes.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> Es posible que lo sea si el deductible es el valor que el segurado tiene que abonar del valor de un siniestro. Ese es el sentido de la "franquia" de un seguro: un "castigo económico" al segurado por motivo de un siniestro.



De hecho, en el mercado asegurador, el término equivalente a nuestra "franquia" es *deducible*. Puedo garantizar con absoluta seguridad (por lo menos en América del Sur). Es el valor que corresponde al asegurado en caso de siniestro cubierto por la póliza de seguro.

Saludos,


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

En España se emp'lea "franquicia" en los seguros de automóviles. Cuando contratas un seguro "a todo riesgo", que es el que cubre los daños propios aunque se sea culpable, si te dicen que la póliza tiene una franquía de 300 euros significa que en caso de daños en tu coche los primeros 300 euros los pagas tú.

Saludos


----------



## Charo Troncoso

muchas gracias a todos por los aportes!!!
En verdad, creo que será mejor preguntarle directamente a la empresa que contrata a ver qué quieren dejar ellos.
Yo ya me imaginaba que tanto deducible como franquicia se estaban empleando igual.
Saludos!
Charo


----------

